# a hot puppy says.......



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We were out back playing with the puppies and it's HOT out there. Leave it to a female to tell you what she thinks of it....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is precious!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh that is too stinking cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well if that didn't make up your mind Jan.... oh my how cute.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Jan,

That is the cutest picture!

She's a doll.

Marie


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Gorgeously cute pic!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:dance:What a cute girl!That tongue is funny!:dance:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
Make sure to bring her to California when you come to visit... she can run and play on the beach with my girls and that will help cool her down!

Amanda


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Jan, that puppy is adorable. She sort of reminds me of Nico as a puppy. And Amanda, the picture of Belle and Dora on the beach makes me wonder why I ever left southern California.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Adorable Pics. I just love them when they get those tongues way up there.

Derek


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Can your little girl get any cuter!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Amanda*

Your girls are having so much fun in CA, they are adorable.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

These adorable puppies are torture! Great pictures! And Amanda, the girls look like they are loving the beach.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My pups cooling off in Cape Cod Bay.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele, that is so cute, I wish I had a place like that where my guys could play!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Michelle,
I love it especially Shelby looking at you like "hello mom, i am busy!" My girls had so much fun and everyone on the beach was cracking up. Not sure if dogs were allowed or not but no one told me any differently! Dora was running so hard and she was so thrilled that there are going to be many future trips to the beach!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, you'll just have to drive to the Cape! That's what I have to do. Some beaches on LI allow dogs after Oct. 1, but leashed only.

Shelby was the brave one. She hit the beach running, and headed straight for the water. She is afraid of the kiddie pool. LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, that's adorable! How old is the little girl now?

Love to see the pups cooling off at the beaches. Great photos! I think Shelby is thinking, "Mom, if you even THINK of putting this shot of me on the Internet, you're dead meat!" LMBO !!! 

Here's what Sammy did to cool off in July. Unfortunately, we haven't had the kiddy pool filled since. It's been a cooooooool summer here other than a couple of weeks.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Michelle,

What fun! When you first took them to the beach, did they walk into water immediately, or did it take some teaching?

How to manage their hair when you get home? Does it mat from the salt water?

Mine just watched Dusty play.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
How cute, not only a pool but a drinking fountain!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Marj, Brady would love that pool! He would be in his baby pool everytime he goes outside if I let him. I love all of the beach pictures. I am look forward to taking Brady to the beach one of these days.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan,
> Make sure to bring her to California when you come to visit... she can run and play on the beach with my girls and that will help cool her down!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda, we're thinking about coming out for Christmas and would be about an hour from you so we may wind up on the beach together :biggrin1: 
That picture of your girls is beautiful!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sunnygirl said:


> Jan, that puppy is adorable. She sort of reminds me of Nico as a puppy. And Amanda, the picture of Belle and Dora on the beach makes me wonder why I ever left southern California.


I've been wondering the same thing <sigh>


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> My pups cooling off in Cape Cod Bay.


How cute Michele!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, where did you get that pool???? I love it! with that fountain - how cute. I had a pool for the pups but DH threw it out, I guess it was taking too much room in his shed. I would love to get one like that!
Michele, I would love to go to the cape with them, but you know how my guys get sick - so maybe not a good idea. I just love the pics on this thread!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Jan, that's adorable! How old is the little girl now?
> 
> Love to see the pups cooling off at the beaches. Great photos! I think Shelby is thinking, "Mom, if you even THINK of putting this shot of me on the Internet, you're dead meat!" LMBO !!!
> 
> Here's what Sammy did to cool off in July. Unfortunately, we haven't had the kiddy pool filled since. It's been a cooooooool summer here other than a couple of weeks.


Marj, what a neat pool! I've never seen one like that.
We didn't get hot until recently, mostly because it's been cloudy most of the year with some rain mixed in with it.
ViKee is almost 7 weeks old now. Wow they're growing up fast!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Michelle,
> 
> What fun! When you first took them to the beach, did they walk into water immediately, or did it take some teaching?
> 
> ...


Awwwww that's a cute picture Cindy


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Jan, that's adorable! How old is the little girl now?
> 
> Love to see the pups cooling off at the beaches. Great photos! I think Shelby is thinking, "Mom, if you even THINK of putting this shot of me on the Internet, you're dead meat!" LMBO !!!
> 
> Here's what Sammy did to cool off in July. Unfortunately, we haven't had the kiddy pool filled since. It's been a cooooooool summer here other than a couple of weeks.


Marj

I love the picture of Sammy - drinking fountain and all... Sissy would love that - she loves to get a drink from the hose outside when I am watering.

Karen,

I love Brady's face he is just so cute.

Marie


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Marj, Brady would love that pool! He would be in his baby pool everytime he goes outside if I let him. I love all of the beach pictures. I am look forward to taking Brady to the beach one of these days.


Too cute Karen!! I'd love your backyard. Ours is a whole lot smaller but they can still get their runlikehells in


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

These pictures are all so cute, I have never let my boys play in water do to the fear of mats but I think we may just have to take them to the beach at least once, they all look like they are having so much fun.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lbkar said:


> These pictures are all so cute, I have never let my boys play in water do to the fear of mats but I think we may just have to take them to the beach at least once, they all look like they are having so much fun.


I didn't have a problem with matting from the beach. If I don't rinse the dogs off there my car winds up with half the sand from the beach though.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Cindy, it's really strange. Shelby doesn't like the kiddie pool, but loves to sit under the sprinkler. When we got to the beach, she just took off and ran into the water until she couldn't run anymore. It is the bay side, so no waves. They didn't like the waves. Kodi went in too, but he is not as fearless as Shelby, so he stayed in shallower water. It was nice, because the tide was out and the water is only shin deep.

I brought all my grooming stuff with me, so I tried brushing them after the beach.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I got that kiddy pool at ToysRUs in August, on sale at $10. Can't beat that! lol There is a hole where you can poke the garden hose through and then screw on the spray attachment. I kept the water pressure low so it was a gentle splash and Sammy started drinking as soon as I plunked him in there. lol Ricky would investigate but did not want any part of being IN the pool.

I filled it twice, that's it. We've either been busy or it's been way too cool for swimming. bummer.  It's not all that small and it's rigid, so I hope we'll find room for it in our shed for the winter.


----------

